# 13ft NRS otter



## Norcalocal (Mar 31, 2016)

I recently acquired a 13 ft NRS otter. It's in decent shape with one patch on the main tube. I'm concerned about taking it on class IV and V water because it only has two main tube chambers, however the previous owner told me he had taken it on class V. Does anyone have any experience with the two chamber Otters. Are there any recommendations, precautions, or advise about this type of boat? I plan to run it with oars, paddles, and both.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

The otter is a good boat. If it is self bailing and in good shape. Chambers usually don't go and if they do, one is better than none and 3 out of four still sucks. Your right to be concerned about class 5 water. Not just with the quality of gear but the level of talent needed from the crew. The overwhelming majority of boaters skilled enough to captain class 5 in a raft would know the answers to your question. So because you need to ask, my response to you would be to stay out of class 5 water. Start slow and see what you can accomplish. Run hard class 3 to easy 4 road side. if all good then move up.


----------



## Norcalocal (Mar 31, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback, that gives me some confidence that the boat can handle some more challenging water. I also appreciate your advise to work up to the skill level necessary for harder water; I am experienced rowing and paddling rivers that have several class 4 and a few class 5 rapids.


----------



## Noswetnam (Mar 8, 2016)

I ve had 2001 otter since it was new and still serves me well. It's been on everything from the tatshenshini to cataract to day trip paddle boating. Yes there are better boats out there and there are things I don't like ie lack of handles, d rings ( easily fixable) the 2 tube Chambers with valves on the side of the boat make it a pain to deflate. It's been a great boat plan on passing it on to the kids. As far as running class v with it ...Have fun


----------



## Norcalocal (Mar 31, 2016)

Noswetnam said:


> I ve had 2001 otter since it was new and still serves me well. It's been on everything from the tatshenshini to cataract to day trip paddle boating. Yes there are better boats out there and there are things I don't like ie lack of handles, d rings ( easily fixable) the 2 tube Chambers with valves on the side of the boat make it a pain to deflate. It's been a great boat plan on passing it on to the kids. As far as running class v with it ...Have fun


Exact response I was hoping to hear! Thanks


----------



## Quiggle (Nov 18, 2012)

I own an Otter 13. Its from 2013 and has three main chambers and the floor. I plan on taking it out to the kern this year as a paddle rig. I used to run an otter 12 on the Kern. Have run the Forks and all the lower sections in that boat. It didn't bail as fast a 13-e but is small light and paddles great! Small boats are fun!


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

I'd say run the boat on a few IV runs and get used to it. Then step it up once your confident with the boat (and crew).

Thread Jack Alert: Quiggle, When are you headed out for some Kern action? I have had the Forks on my To Do list for some time now. Defiantly want to get on it if it runs this year. Hit me up on PM.


----------



## Quiggle (Nov 18, 2012)

Well the wife and I are in the process of moving to Phoenix. Ideally Ill be out there anywhere from the last week in May to the end of June? The Forks is bad ass, very committing and the most technical continous class 5 I've ever run, well there is Cherry Creek too. My days of running the forks at 2 grand plus are done, Id be interested around 900-1200 ish. Also hoping the damn dam makes a lower season happen to. 

I have many good friend in the kern river valley that would love to talk logistics and planning a forks trip if your in the area.


----------

